# 30v into 12v 96 a4.



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

Can I just swap a 30valve right into my 12valve bay? What would I need besides the obvious engine/tranny/ecu


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

If your 12V is an older B5 A4, then it should be pretty straightforward. You will need the 30V exhaust, or at least the manifolds and downpipes. I don't think a tranny swap is necessary.

I'm pretty sure the 30V will *NOT* just drop in a 100 chassis though.

Audiworld is probably a better resource for this kind of stuff.


----------

